

Fukushima robot 'dies' three hours after entering radioactive reactor zone - BrandonMarc
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/apr/13/fukushima-robot-stalls-reactor-abandoned

======
castratikron
One thing that radiation can do is demagnetize permanent magnets. If the robot
uses permanent magnet motors that aren't shielded against radiation this could
cause the robot to stall. But I'm sure they've planned for this already.

